# Greener's Family Theater



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is my list:

Onkyo 5007
Emotiva XPA-2
Emotiva XPA-5
Rocket 760 fronts
Rocket 200 center
Trial Inwall gold surrounds
Panny 4000 projector
Seymour Center Stage XD - 140" Diagonal 2.40 screen
Automated masking from fully closed to open any aspect raito
Berkline 12003 chairs
Harmony ONE
Star Ceiling

That is all I can think of right now.

Pictures here: Greener's Family Theater


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay for a fellow Badger! :clap:


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey don't see many Wisconsin folk on these here boards.......It about impossible to demo any home theater equipment anywhere near here.


----------

